# First bike for girlfriend



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Ladies,

My 42-year-old GF just learned to ride a bike last year....and she absolutely LOVES IT. She has the cardio from being an avid hiker and is only 5 feet tall, 100lbs and has a 28 inseam(yes, I like long legs...lol). What is a best bang for the buck starter road bike for her? Since she is so petite - I'd like to keep the weight under 23-24 pounds. She has narrow hips - yet tells me a cushy, wide saddle is what she prefers. I beg to differ, though. However, I am seeking your best advice on what works for all of you. Budget is $2000. I am thinking a size XS or 43cm frame. Should she ride 650c or 700c? Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Trek 2.1 WSD in 50cm *should fit her (bearly). The 47cm surely will. She'll need a 2009 or later bike with the sloping top bar.

The 2.1 is a BEST BUY. I just got a new 2011 for $1050. A 2009 should be in the $700- range depending on condition (there are a lot of immaculate bikes out there).


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Something like a Felt ZW6? Comes in a "Petite" size (650c, 49cm) or a 700c x 51cm. Sloping top bar, carbon frame, 18lbs without pedals or a bag. Fits well within the budget, and there's also the ZW75 (lower spec, alloy) with the same sizes offered.

If she's got good cardio and you like to road ride, shelling out on a decent carbon bike would be nice for stiffness and reducing road buzz.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I think she would be better served by a 650c bike. I'm 5'4" with a 31" inseam and longish arms. I ride a 49cm with a 52cm top tube.

The Felt ZW6 suggested by sherlock looks like a nice option in the petite size.


----------



## TxStBobcat (Aug 5, 2011)

On another post I mentioned that Scott bikes are a great buy. I tested out a Felt and a Trek, but I absolutely love the feel of my new Scott. I went with a 2011 XS Contessa Speedster 15 with Shimano 105's. Seriously... the color scheme is SICK. (So is the CR1 Team). I can honestly say that this is my new favorite toy. I also own a 2010 Gary Fisher Wahoo mtn bike. 

The LBS said the ZW5's were sold out, otherwise I might have bought that one. I'm 5'2" with short lil legs, average arm length, small hands, and a looong torso. After a nice bike fit and few adjustments, I went with the Scott. 

Get what is most comfortable.  When you do get it, let us know!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd say to look at Trek (47cm) and Specialized (44cm) bikes. I'm also 5' but have shorter legs and ride a 47cm Trek road bike. Actually mine's an older one that I got used, so with longer legs she should be fine with a 47cm Trek, a 44cm Specialized, or the smaller variety of several other manufacturers.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek makes the *2.1 WSD *in 50cm, 47cm, and 43cm (with 650 wheels). The post-2008 bikes are better for short riders. I also have a 2008 in 43cm with 650 wheels because the top bar slopes less than on the later bikes. BTW, the 650 wheels are no problem.

The Specialized 44 has 700 wheels so it is actually 5cm taller than the Trek 43 with 650 wheels. No Specialized dealer will point this out to you. There is no agreed industry standard for sizing. 


*Ride the bike.* Manufacturer's size claims are VERY unreliable. 

*Condition the purchase on the bike actually fitting the rider*. Not that the LBS worked hard and tried a lot but that the bike ACTUALLY does fit. The seller will always "claim" that the bike _will_ fit.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> First bike for girlfriend


When I saw the subject line I was worried that perhaps this was a WTT post!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The Specialized 44 and the Trek 47 are fairly close in size.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree with Jorgy. Look at some 650c bikes.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

How about finding some candidates and then riding them? Your friend will KNOW the bike likes once she gets on it. Best thing to do is to arrive at a great bike shop near you on a Tuesday just after they open (yeah, you'll have to take the day off - it's for a good cause). The shop will be a gear head bike shop with lots of choices. Next, explain to the cyclistas the price range and start riding 'em in the parking lot and maybe around the surrounding block - the choice will become apparent/reveal itself.

Minimum bike standards: Carbon forks and chain stays. Carbon seat post is a good thing too - they all dampen the road vibration. Another easy step is to double tape wrap the handlebars - use 4 rolls of bar tape - it provides a nice, easily gripped surface that also dampens vibration. 

Saddle: with bike shorts you don't want a squishy seat. The result in combination with bike shorts is numb girly or boy bits as the combination of these two tends to compress the capillaries "down there." I ride a Brooks Professional and it looks like a block of wood to most people - most comfortable saddle I have owned. Anyway, I digress. The bike shop people should be able to help with a good choice. When you start riding the hardest part is getting used to the saddle. 

Shoes: SPD cleats/pedals with MTB shoes to start. Don't use clips - they are (in my opinion) radically more dangerous than clipless pedals.

First ride: Find a nice, flat 5 or 10 mile loop devoid of traffic, people, or dogs. A urban MUT is great early in the morning. No hills, no challenge, just ride. Start at 5:30AM when the sun comes up then go off to breakfast. The "challenging" rides can come later.

Next year, in 2012, come do some serious riding - you and your friend will be ready:

Ride The Rockies | June 11 – 17, 2011
2011 Bicycle Tour of Colorado :: Bicycle Tour Colorado offers great bicycling vacation tours through the rockies. A real cycling adve
Buena Vista Bike Fest
2011 Colorado Cyclist COPPER TRIANGLE ::: August 6 2011

And the bike? I like the Specialized Dolce Elite (probably a cheaper choice). Or go hog wild with a Orbea Diva (all carbon) Women that are in our cycling group like these bikes.

Of course, an all titanium MOOTS will be the last bike she'll ever own  

Hope this helps!

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't discount 700c just because of her size. I have shorter legs/inseam and my next road bike is going to have 700c wheels. (Well actually it's also going to be a men's Madone, not a WSD in whichever one comes in a 47cm bike).
One thing to consider about the 650c wheels is there aren't going to be very many choices to even consider if you look exclusively at the those bikes. Check out all the smaller sized bikes and have her test ride as many as possible.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

double post...see below


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm happy for your girlfriend's interest in cycling...but may I suggest the 'Search" function on RBR as this question has been asked and answered about 5,667,987 times.


----------

